# Arts University Bournemouth (AUB) - MA Film Practice



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Arts University College at Bournemouth. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School Arts University College at Bournemouth has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline


----------

